# Finally met my great granddaughter



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2020)

She's a year old and I finally got to meet her! Her mother is my granddaughter who lives down near LA and came up to visit her dad, my youngest son. Th baby's name is Madison, and OMG she's so cuute!!


----------



## gennie (Dec 5, 2020)

She is adorable.  Enjoy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2020)

*What a BEAUTIFUL DOLL*.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *What a BEAUTIFUL DOLL*.


I see a little of her great-grampa in there. Ha! Just kidding. She looks a lot like her mother.


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2020)

She's precious!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm happy for you @Murrmurr!  She's a beautiful happy little one!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 6, 2020)

Maddie is my youngest son's first grandchild and it was as much fun watching him with her as it was watching her be her. He's seen her only maybe half a dozen times himself as she and her parents live about 600 miles away, but yeah, he's a terrific dad and now a terrific grandpa. They're going home tomorrow but Maddie and her mommy are going to stop by my place first for a more intimate visit. She's so freaking cute, man!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 6, 2020)

What a cutie patooti!  She is precious. Congratulations! Love the name Maddie.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

She is lovely!!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 6, 2020)

She is darling.  Watch out, she's gonna be a heartbreaker when she get older with those eyes!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 6, 2020)

Such a blessing to see a great grand child join the family. She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 6, 2020)

Love the photo of her in the mini shopping trolly ,such an adorable little princess


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2020)

Gorgeous little angel  Love the headband!
You aren't going to want to let her out of your arms


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 6, 2020)

What a cutie!

The miniature shopping cart is adorable!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2020)

She's a real beauty!


----------



## Pecos (Dec 6, 2020)

She is a real cutie!


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

She is just so precious.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks, everyone. Maddie and her mom were here all afternoon. It's been over a year since I saw my granddaughter too. She was MY first grandchild and we had some great times when she was growing up, so it was awesome getting to hang out with her today.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)

Reminds me of the song lyrics 'Oh you must've been a beautiful baby', and she sure is @Murrmurr....hope they come visit more often


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2020)

What a perfect day for you and your family.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 7, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Gorgeous little angel  Love the headband!
> You aren't going to want to let her out of your arms


Pinky, check out this headband, it's bigger than her head  ! Her mom gave me a bunch of pictures from birth to present. She's cute in every one of them.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 7, 2020)

Beautiful Baby


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Pinky, check out this headband, it's bigger than her head  ! Her mom gave me a bunch of pictures from birth to present. She's cute in every one of them. View attachment 137833


@Murrmurr .. That is such a beautiful photo .. love the big bow. Just precious. You've made me smile this morning


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

Just a new picture of my great-granddaughter.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2020)

Beautiful baby, I'm sure you're a proud g-grampa!

BTW, my grand-daughter is a Madisen, turned 20 in March.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Beautiful baby, I'm sure you're a proud g-grampa!
> 
> BTW, my grand-daughter is a Madisen, turned 20 in March.


This little one tested pos for covid a few months ago. She stayed overnight at the hospital just to be monitored and went home when they got her fever down so mommy and daddy could take care of her. Interestingly, neither of them were infected. Gotta wonder about the reliability of the tests.

How you doing, Nathan?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2020)

I missed this post the first time around.  What a cute little great granddaughter you have. The last photo reminds me of a pixie. Can't wait to see more photos as she gets older.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I missed this post the first time around.  What a cute little great granddaughter you have. The last photo reminds me of a pixie. Can't wait to see more photos as she gets older.


Yeah, it's weird, she was born with a haircut just like her dad's.

Thanks, Ruth.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm doing OK, thanks. I've been symptom free now for several days.  My wife is getting better, still has a cough and is lethargic.   Yesterday I got an email confirming that I am Covid positive.  

Several weeks ago our DIL was positive & sick with Covid, however her husband(my stepson) and the 3 & 6 yr. olds did not get sick.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I'm doing OK, thanks. I've been symptom free now for several days.  My wife is getting better, still has a cough and is lethargic.   Yesterday I got an email confirming that I am Covid positive.
> 
> Several weeks ago our DIL was positive & sick with Covid, however her husband(my stepson) and the 3 & 6 yr. olds did not get sick.


Glad to hear it. Seems we're getting to the point where we all know someone who has or had it, if we weren't or aren't sick with it ourselves.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 22, 2020)

Love this picture!!!  She is one beautiful little girl


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Just a new picture of my great-granddaughter.
> 
> View attachment 141040


Adorable child, and lovely photo


----------

